# 4 port PCI-E SATA2 controler

## tnt

is there some afordable 4 port PCI-E SATA2 controler that works fine with recent kernel releases?

----------

## crazycat

I also wanted to buy one, but there is just davicontrol dc-154 which is around 50 euro and is not supported on linux. The other ones are not worth it , since for that money one can buy a new board with more sata ports.

edit: Looks like dc-154 is supported since it has SiI 3114 chip.

----------

## John R. Graham

What's affordable to you?  Adaptec always has excellent Linux support and the street price for an Adaptec 1430SA is under $100USD.

- John

----------

## tnt

guess you think about Dawicontrol DC 154 Raid:

http://www.dooyoo.de/speicherkarten/dawicontrol-dc-154-raid/

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/controller/dawicontrol-dc-154-raid/

but it seems to be PCI and I'm looking for PCI-E one. PCI is quite slow bus and probably that's why Dawicontrol DC 154 Raid has SATA1 instead of SATA2 connector - there's no sense in faster interface if the bus itself is the bottleneck.

 :Sad: 

----------

## tnt

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> What's affordable to you?  Adaptec always has excellent Linux support and the street price for an Adaptec 1430SA is under $100USD.
> 
> - John

 

I was thinking about some cheep SATA controler that could be used to make linux software RAID (there's no need for RAID funciton on controler itself), and I've seen many PCI-E x1 Dual port SATA2 controlers for 20 - 30$. so, I was wandering if there's something similar with 4 ports.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> What's affordable to you?  Adaptec always has excellent Linux support and the street price for an Adaptec 1430SA is under $100USD.
> 
> - John

 

Not true. You tried it to compile in a kernel 2.6.18-2.6.21 ? My attempts were unsuccessful    :Sad: 

If at you it has turned out, inform urgently as you did it - It is really necessary for me.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> What's affordable to you?  Adaptec always has excellent Linux support and the street price for an Adaptec 1430SA is under $100USD.
> 
> - John

 

They, as well as Intel and HP see only Red Hate and SUSE

----------

## embobo

 *tnt wrote:*   

> is there some afordable 4 port PCI-E SATA2 controler that works fine with recent kernel releases?

 

As a starting point check out http://linux-ata.org/driver-status.html

I bought a card based on the Silicon Image 3124 chip but would get lockups. I went with a Promise TX4 which is working well. It is only PCI though not PCIe.

----------

